# Why Can't I Sing?



## Nox

I've always wanted to be able to sing...if not 'Idol' quality...at least in tune...yet I'm unable to despite practicing...singing scales with the piano...etc...

...I was told that everyone can at least learn to sing ...but I don't think this is true...none of the 5 of us can sing, unless my 9 year old can...but he doesn't want to...

...anyone have any insights as to why certain people can't sing? I can hear myself sing off-key...but am unable to correct it...

...BTW...it doesn't stop me from singing...LOL...I have lots of time during my daily commute to and from school...alone...and safe in my car...


----------



## Daniel

I am also a singing looser. I use to sing in empty rooms and in the shower 

But in an enterance exam for composing studies i will have to sing.  (but luckily only singing after melodies B)) Must train that next year. <_<


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Jul 24 2004, 05:02 PM
> *I've always wanted to be able to sing...if not 'Idol' quality...at least in tune...yet I'm unable to despite practicing...singing scales with the piano...etc...
> 
> ...I was told that everyone can at least learn to sing ...but I don't think this is true...none of the 5 of us can sing, unless my 9 year old can...but he doesn't want to...
> 
> ...anyone have any insights as to why certain people can't sing? I can hear myself sing off-key...but am unable to correct it...
> 
> ...BTW...it doesn't stop me from singing...LOL...I have lots of time during my daily commute to and from school...alone...and safe in my car...
> [snapback]350[/snapback]​*


Hello there!!! Yes, there are some people who can't sing...but I believe everyone can learn too sing very good...or at least good enough to carry a tune. Have you ever gone to a voice coach? They are more likely too know why lol. There are different types of voices...many different types. But I suggest going to a voice coach...they know what they are talking about, LOL.


----------



## becky

Once upon a time I believed that anyone could learn music, but now I believe some just can't. My friends and I have tried helping my husband with his lack of musical ability... nothing works. He can't even hear the difference between notes in a scale. He's as musically talentless as I am talented! He wouldn't be offended by that, thankfully, he believes he's Webster's definition of tone deaf. His singing really is something, most people take notice right away!

He doesn't play any instruments either... he once played the sax, but it didn't go well because he couldn't tell the difference between the notes! I love him anyways :wub: 

As for why he can't learn ... maybe it's genetics? No one else in his family is musical. His mom's dyslexic, maybe he has a little of that just in his ears?

On another note, my voice got much better as I got better on the violin. I actually envision the vocal notes as distances between my fingers as I sing and it really helps me keep in key!


----------



## 009

> *I actually envision the vocal notes as distances between my fingers as I sing and it really helps me keep in key!*


Interesting!
Yes...one of the hardest thing is intonation when it comes to singing. There can be alot of factors...breath control and other technics apart.
But fundamentally speaking :
1. Singers believe that they're 2 pairs of ears in a musically trained person. One on the outside(visible), the other inside .
So, without proper training, you'll not be able to feel this 2nd pair of ears(inner ears)...that is the deciding factor to pitching. The inner ears let u feel the sound as vibrations( esp. so when u sing ). U hear yr vioce 'inside' your body if yr trained instead of outside, and then these vibrations travel deep down. So, if u've inner ears...u'll know how to adjust yrself 'pitchwise' to make the note's vibration levelled to whatever u hear/or is played for u.
2. Pallet is inflexible. There are 2 pallets required for singing. One is the hard pallet, the other, the soft. Very often, the voice travels in the wrong direction ( inside the pallets ) and restrains voice transition-cannot sing any higher and all notes will sound the same up to a point.

The 3rd, which is only assocciated with trained pros...Their inner ears need to re-condition the notes they really want. IE : Sopranos tend to always sound sharp, why?
Caz most sop will actually adjust for instance high G note in relation to their inner ears...they will think of it as G , sharped by a microtone, so that when they do sing the note, the position produced will be high enough( for there's a tendency to drop), and it will sound just right. But as time goes on, the difference gets bigger...and they ended up sounding sharp in higher notes.


----------



## Nox

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 25 2004, 03:33 PM
> *2. Pallet is inflexible. There are 2 pallets required for singing. One is the hard pallet, the other, the soft. Very often, the voice travels in the wrong direction ( inside the pallets ) and restrains voice transition-cannot sing any higher and all notes will sound the same up to a point.
> 
> [snapback]399[/snapback]​*


Think that's me???? You could have something there!!!


----------



## The Angel of Music

WHOOOOA DW!!! You sure know a LOT about singing!!!


----------



## Thomas

U've should have heard her sang. She's a mezzo sop, I think, haven't asked her before. And she sounds so rich and beautiful.


----------



## Nox

I want to hear her sing! I think we should arrange a group trip to Singapore...


----------



## oistrach13

I think all singers must have perfect or absolute pitch (whatever the difference is  ), they have to imagine the note exactly in their head before they can venture to try to produce it, which is why I can't sing (my formal musical education is non-existant  )

that and the voice issue, I think anyone with a musical education and half a decent voice can sing something (with enough practice).

the problem with me is that my voice is unsteady on the lower register (it shakes and falters), it is rather unpleasant in the middle register, and as for the upper register :blink:, I sqeeze the life out of my vocal chords to get anywhere near 2 octaves from my lowest note, and even then, I can feel it is going to fall apart any moment (ever heard tenor crack a high C ) not to mention the horrible timbre (improper voice production).

when I hear someone like fischer-dieskau, or some of the really old opera singers (proper voice production), the resonance of their voice, the ring, the projection...

it makes me want to shoot myself (or take up the violin  )


----------



## oistrach13

oh, and what's really really annoying, as a child, I had a heavenly voice (I am serious). I still don't know what happened to it. 

puberty sucks <_<


----------



## 009

> *oh, and what's really really annoying, as a child, I had a heavenly voice (I am serious). I still don't know what happened to it.*


I would think that yr voice has changed with puberty...alot of boys face this problem, even girls also...esp. Mezzos. All u need is some vocal ex that works on 'easing' out the cracks along the transition.
For me, I have i major crack in my voice, somewhere around Treble A going to B. But with appropriate ex. to strengthen that area, it has been better.
Some people will have more cracks along the way, 3 or more, esp. if the vocal muscles are weak.



> *I think all singers must have perfect or absolute pitch (whatever the difference is ), they have to imagine the note exactly in their head before they can venture to try to produce it, *


Yes...in a way. And that's when the 'inner ear' comes in also. It allowa u to hear yrself inside yr head and body b4 producing the note and after.


----------



## oistrach13

you're right. I just pity arabic singers. (the quartertone issue again )


----------



## Nox

We went to a wedding yesterday.

They had two singers perform during the service. One sang to recorded music...the other along with a piano...

...both were awful...

...why do people sing when they're awful?


----------



## krishna

This is a great thread for info I did'nt have before. I've allways thought anyone could learn with enough practice. I'm rethinking that now...Kerry PS I've had a singer-songwriter thing going on for the last 20 years ,and just last night I was dreaming about how I could improve my vibrato after listening to a recording...Weird eh?


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Sep 19 2004, 12:04 PM
> *We went to a wedding yesterday.
> 
> They had two singers perform during the service. One sang to recorded music...the other along with a piano...
> 
> ...both were awful...
> 
> ...why do people sing when they're awful?
> [snapback]2017[/snapback]​*


Either:
1.) They are dumb.
or
2.) They just love it and don't care (like that Chung guy on American Idol)


----------



## Nox

...heh...

...but someone must be telling them they're good...

...now, I know everyone has to start somewhere...and I know church is great for beginners...I luv when the kids perform in church...and I think the entire congregation gets a kick out of them...

...but a wedding is a tad more public...


----------



## 009

Yes...some people are just really bad and still they perform like superstars. Well... it's a weird weird world. But Nox is right. U've to start somewhere...and starting in a church is one of the best place that I can think of.
AND...people are not supposed to comment or critique when yr singing in church. Whatever that is sung, is presented to God, not us. And u realise that u're not allowed to clap even after someone's done a terrific performance in church...so the same goes along...don't judge them when they did a terrible job. So, whatever those 2 'horrible' singers sang to God...they must have put it foward at their best effort...Caz u only give yr best to Him. So do forgive them for their poor performances.
And we believe that everyone can offer anything to Him, so that means not only the musically inclined get to play or sing in church.
But I do understand what u mean... And it always makes me wonder...whether they know that they sound really 
LOL.  Esp. those who behaved as if they're superstars.... I think u'll find comfort in knowing that I find them equally appalling as well. :lol:


----------



## James

> *Why Can't I Sing?
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## Nox

It's not funny! Nope...not at all...nope nope nope...

...and you'd just better hope you never have the opportunity to find out just how bad I really am (well, I'm not the worst...cuz I've heard worse on the 'Idol' shows...)...


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Nov 6 2004, 03:38 PM
> *(well, I'm not the worst...cuz I've heard worse on the 'Idol' shows...)...
> [snapback]2760[/snapback]​*


:lol: :lol:


----------



## James

I can't stop laughing when I see this topic title - Why can't I sing?


----------



## Daniel

Can YOU, James?  I hope so.


----------



## Nox

Tsk...you shouldn't make fun of the vocally challenged...


----------



## Josef Haydn

About expanding range, my friend is a bass but at first he was unable to sing above middle c, when he took up barbershop singing, he joined the baritones to make a quartet with me (he is more capable of reaching top notes) and as time has gone on, his range has shot up and as it has, his top notes have become less shrill so my advice, sing with higher singers if you want to improve your range!


----------



## Edward Elgar

I don't think range is that important. Accuracy of pitch is the main thing and that can only be acheived by singing regulaly or playing a string instrument. Second is support from the diagphram that will improve phrasing and tone. Third is how well your mouth can shape a trumpet with a large space inside. Fourth is range and above all, keeping the timbre the same at the bottom of your range to the top of your range. Many basses will happily sing through a low passage, but when they see a high note, their throats immediatly constrict and the tone dies.


----------



## 4/4player

It just takes practice,pratice,practice!
You must feel the "music" "posses" you when you sing....
Hey, I can't sing either, but does that stop me from singing?
We should be listening more than singing or talking. PROOF: Our anatomy? Notice We have TWO ears and only one mouth!,hehe(Hope I didn't offend anybody)
I'm guessing you haven't watched the movie, "Raise Your Voice"?
Anyway, Later everyone!
4/4player


----------



## Guest

Range is the first thing you need to have the rest will come, if your lucky!! 
the average untrained voice has a range of only 4-5 notes max.
Don't force it Pheoby.


----------



## jongaleo

Are you serious that the average person has 4-5 notes ? wouldn't it be kind of hard to express feelings without more notes when speaking?  4-5 notes is not even halfway out of chestvoice I believe.. I mean I'm a complete beginner but could do headvoice since I was very young? does that make me special?  However I do wonder what percentage of the population has this and that range.. anyone know some study? But wow if the average has 4-5! Untrained that is..


----------



## Future_teacher

I think most people can learn to sing. I used to have really bad intonation issues. I found that most of my intonation issues were due to poor technique. I knew what notes to sing, but my technique got in the way of my singing. 

I had to learn to "feel" when I was singing properly because it all sounds the same to my ears, although I can hear the difference on tape. I was trying to control my voice but I found that I really had to just let it go where it wanted. With some freedom (I'm still not completely free) I have gained a fourth in my upper range and a few notes on the bottom. I used to be able to vocalize from g below the staff to g at the top of the staff. Now I can vocalize from e below the staff to high c.

If you really want to learn to sing you need to find a teacher who can help you. I don't think you can learn it on your own. But I wouldn't say you can't learn just because you can't teach yourself.


----------



## avrile

There's ALWAYS hope. I actually teach a choir in church and never give out auditions. I basically welcome EVERYBODY - whether somebody has musical sensitivity or none. What's important is the willingness to learn. I don't think somebody with no musical sensitivity is a failure. It's just something which the person was not exposed in. So then I encountered a girl who was melodically challenged. I didn't shock her with scales or vocalises right away. Neither did I ask her to sing alone! What I did was asked her to listen to others sing for 2 weeks. I exposed her to good music first. Then I asked her to follow what I sang. The rest is history. Since then, she has been the section leader of the choir.


----------



## zlya

I was interested to read that some people think you must have perfect or absolute pitch in order to sing. I think it's quite the opposite. In my choir, I find the people with absolute pitch have the most trouble sight-reading and performing with the other singers. Why? Because my choir, like most, doesn't always stay perfectly in tune, and it doesn't always sing at 440. Generally, if the choir goes a few cents flat in performance it's not a problem, as long as all the singers go together. But when you've got some people with absolute pitch, this sort of fluctuation is extremely difficult for them, and they either try to stay "in tune" which jars horribly with the rest of the choir, or find themselves unable to sing much of anything at all.


----------



## Future_teacher

zlya said:


> In my choir, I find the people with absolute pitch have the most trouble sight-reading and performing with the other singers. Why? Because my choir, like most, doesn't always stay perfectly in tune, and it doesn't always sing at 440. Generally, if the choir goes a few cents flat in performance it's not a problem, as long as all the singers go together. But when you've got some people with absolute pitch, this sort of fluctuation is extremely difficult for them, and they either try to stay "in tune" which jars horribly with the rest of the choir, or find themselves unable to sing much of anything at all.


I find this to be true as well. I sing in a women's choir (collegiate) and in rehersals I sit next to someone who has perfect pitch. She has a really really hard time reading. She has such a hard time reading that she is having trouble in her sight singing classes. Luckily for her the ear training portion is easy for her. I am the opposite. I can read but dictation kills me.

She also gets frustrated if there is ANY variation from the absolute pitch. She has a really beautiful voice but she has problems in ensemble singing because the perfect pitch is always in her head and the reality is that 30 people singing together might vary a tiny bit from that absolute pitch. It really gets in her way. I always wished I had perfect pitch but I can see how it is not always helpful. This woman wants to teach choir in school. I wonder how she will be able to tolerate the pitch variations that you get with a middle school choir.


----------



## LFcatface

The following link contains the secret to great singing!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r48hRGTGyyw
-L


----------



## Krummhorn

That is one hilarious video ... and has a good message, too - even if we need to sing from our 'hoo - hoo' ...


----------



## Mad Ludwig

Nox. "Why do people sing when they're awful?". Thst may be the most important question asked in the last five thousand years!. I don't profess to know but I suppose it is because of human nature itself; we don't always hear ourselves as others do. That goes for things not musical as well. 
I am of an age that attached importance to a singer using good diction first of all even in pop music. I am forced, by my wife, to watch 'American Idol" and you cannot imagine how painful that experience can be to one like me. I'm not a snob but I grew up listening to pop singers like Ella Fitzgerald or Frank Sinatra even up to some latter day singers, Striesand for one. They had excellent diction, stuck to the line of the music, never strained their voices. My preference in singing is serious music; opera, choral, but these singers I mentoned were just as good at their craft as those stars of the operatic world.
'American Idol" makes me tire after about five seconds; everyone sounds pretty much alike, I can't understand a word they say{sing), the most important thing seems to be a vocal style that wanders all over the place...in a word "awful" I understand that my view is not shared by all. On the whole I think pop music is made up mostly of fluff, which fluff is not noted for standing the test of time. That is the best way I know of how to define good music, how long is it likely to be around? 
So, to reply to your question, who knows. I am reminded of an old line about the description of a gentleman. ? "A man who can play the accordion but who chooses not to"
An awful singer is one who can't sing and who chooses to do so.


----------



## R-F

Joining a choir does wonders. You can blend into the background and just pretend to sing when you don't feel so confident- that will help you just as much because you'll get used to the tune. The greatest thing is that you can work at your own pace, as there will always be people that will cover you.
Unless of course your in some big symphony choir.


----------



## Bgroovy2

DW said:


> Interesting!
> Yes...one of the hardest thing is intonation when it comes to singing. There can be alot of factors...breath control and other technics apart.
> But fundamentally speaking :
> 1. Singers believe that they're 2 pairs of ears in a musically trained person. One on the outside(visible), the other inside .
> So, without proper training, you'll not be able to feel this 2nd pair of ears(inner ears)...that is the deciding factor to pitching. The inner ears let u feel the sound as vibrations( esp. so when u sing ). U hear yr vioce 'inside' your body if yr trained instead of outside, and then these vibrations travel deep down. So, if u've inner ears...u'll know how to adjust yrself 'pitchwise' to make the note's vibration levelled to whatever u hear/or is played for u.
> 2. Pallet is inflexible. There are 2 pallets required for singing. One is the hard pallet, the other, the soft. Very often, the voice travels in the wrong direction ( inside the pallets ) and restrains voice transition-cannot sing any higher and all notes will sound the same up to a point.
> 
> The 3rd, which is only assocciated with trained pros...Their inner ears need to re-condition the notes they really want. IE : Sopranos tend to always sound sharp, why?
> Caz most sop will actually adjust for instance high G note in relation to their inner ears...they will think of it as G , sharped by a microtone, so that when they do sing the note, the position produced will be high enough( for there's a tendency to drop), and it will sound just right. But as time goes on, the difference gets bigger...and they ended up sounding sharp in higher notes.


^^21st Century snake oil^^

In regards to the voice itself, the two things that must be done are: purify the vowel and develop the registers to equal strengh and then blend them. Breath control and voice placement are techniques that are taught by vocal coaches that have NO idea how the voice actually works. These coaches can destroy a good voice in a heartbeat! Stay away from them!

The issue that you are dealing with however is one of hearing, not the mechanics of the voice. There are some folks on this earth that are truly tone death and will never overcome it. Is this you, hard to tell. If you were not involved with music as a child as most of us here were, it may just be as simple as an undeveloped ear. Get around people who are into making music and yes, the Church is a wonderful place to do this. Do some research. Find a church that has a really good music program, not just a bunch of screaming guitars! I truly hope that you are able to overcome your hearing issue and join the Heavenly Song!


----------



## Zuo17

_Ever heard of the overused phrase, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings?"
_
I think one of the major reasons that people don't sing well is that they're* too afraid of criticism.* I can imagine when you try to belch out a note and it doesn't come out clean. Add more pressure when you surrounded by people with excellent voices. I would guess that if people increased their confidence and try to work on their voice, improvement will eventually happen. I remember being shy about singing out, especially out loud. With confidence and practice, I was able to eventually garner out that rare compliment, _"You have a nice voice."_ Really, who cares if you can shatter 400 glass cups with a soprano voice, or kill a flock of birds with an out-of-tune screech. All that matters is _that you enjoy singing_. You must develop that joy of singing. When we forget that reason why we love singing so much, it becomes too tedious, whether you are a professional at the Opera house, or a singer in the shower.

If you can't sing, then that's just your negative mindset. _Everyone_ can sing, but not every person can sing like a bird. If you're comparing your voice to others, then you should just be asking, _"I can sing, but not like a professional."_ Who cares if you can't sing the chorus to Handel's _Messiah_. It's not like all your family members will be running down the street in terror, or the whole neighborhood arriving at your doorstep with pitchforks when someone attempts the Queen's solo from _The Magic Flute._

Just imagine if you lost your voice._ How would that make you feel?_ So....Sing like there's no tomorrow! _You'll be glad you did.
_
Until again,
Zach


----------



## Houshintida

if you want to be a singer, do voice lesson tutorials..
everyone of us can sing but there are just things needed to be a great singer..


----------



## Yoshi

I've always wondered why I couldn't sing either. Some people say I can sing but I think it's only because I can 'sing' in tune. Maybe I have a good ear, but my voice is so weak that when I tried recording myself to hear it after, I barely could hear it at all. Terrible. I never had singing classes so I don't even know how you're supposed to let out your voice if that makes sense.

Anyway, I'm sure it's something you get better at with practise (something I don't do) so don't ever give up!


----------



## Grosse Fugue

I try to sing along with opera but out of consideration for others the only person who has heard me sing is my dog. I might consider going to a voice coach one day, but I don't think it will help. 

I say if you enjoy singing but 'can't' then do it anyway(But not where you can be heard).


----------



## tenor02

read the entire thread and nobody mentioned the most important part of singing ....learn to breathe. 

90% of what singers work on is learning how to breathe; all technique is based off of a proper breath and usually more air is the cure for anything...at least, that's my experience.


----------



## Lyricsop

Nox said:


> I've always wanted to be able to sing...if not 'Idol' quality...at least in tune...yet I'm unable to despite practicing...singing scales with the piano...etc...
> 
> ...I was told that everyone can at least learn to sing ...but I don't think this is true...none of the 5 of us can sing, unless my 9 year old can...but he doesn't want to...
> 
> ...anyone have any insights as to why certain people can't sing? I can hear myself sing off-key...but am unable to correct it...
> 
> ...BTW...it doesn't stop me from singing...LOL...I have lots of time during my daily commute to and from school...alone...and safe in my car...


First singing takes many, many years of formal classical vocal training part of which is being able to sing acapella which is the key to becoming a tremendous vocalist. Singing is extremely difficult to master because of all of the techniques which go into learning to 
sing. As a classical vocalist, I'm always correcting myself and figuring out what doesn't sound and I'm able to accomplish this due to my classical vocal training about 4 plus years of classical vocal training and 3 years of singing nothing but aria's, requiems, oratorio's, ect.. Which have reinforced pre-exsisting singing skills. Your best bet is to go to a vocal coach who can give you the low down on what is really going on with your voice and help you to become a better singer.


----------



## Lyricsop

Zuo17 said:


> _Ever heard of the overused phrase, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings?"
> _
> I think one of the major reasons that people don't sing well is that they're* too afraid of criticism.* I can imagine when you try to belch out a note and it doesn't come out clean. Add more pressure when you surrounded by people with excellent voices. I would guess that if people increased their confidence and try to work on their voice, improvement will eventually happen. I remember being shy about singing out, especially out loud. With confidence and practice, I was able to eventually garner out that rare compliment, _"You have a nice voice."_ Really, who cares if you can shatter 400 glass cups with a soprano voice, or kill a flock of birds with an out-of-tune screech. All that matters is _that you enjoy singing_. You must develop that joy of singing. When we forget that reason why we love singing so much, it becomes too tedious, whether you are a professional at the Opera house, or a singer in the shower.
> 
> If you can't sing, then that's just your negative mindset. _Everyone_ can sing, but not every person can sing like a bird. If you're comparing your voice to others, then you should just be asking, _"I can sing, but not like a professional."_ Who cares if you can't sing the chorus to Handel's _Messiah_. It's not like all your family members will be running down the street in terror, or the whole neighborhood arriving at your doorstep with pitchforks when someone attempts the Queen's solo from _The Magic Flute._
> 
> Just imagine if you lost your voice._ How would that make you feel?_ So....Sing like there's no tomorrow! _You'll be glad you did.
> _
> Until again,
> Zach


No not singing well isn't afraid of being negatively criticized it is due to lack of formal vocal training and inexperienced vocal technique only where the person is a virtuoso or just singing for the sake of singing.


----------



## Lyricsop

Grosse Fugue said:


> I try to sing along with opera but out of consideration for others the only person who has heard me sing is my dog. I might consider going to a voice coach one day, but I don't think it will help.
> 
> I say if you enjoy singing but 'can't' then do it anyway(But not where you can be heard).


If you enjoy singing, sing. From a classical vocalist who has studied Opera it isn't easy to sing and it takes many, many years of formal classical vocal training to even begin to develop a great opera voice. I have been singing aria's requiems, oratorio's, ect.. for 7 years and I still have to work at singing these classical compositions because they aren't easy to sing.


----------



## LFcatface

Hi NOX, I am a singing teacher(25+ years). I have taught both professionals and aspiring singers who were very talented in university music department training programs and people who want to study voice for their own pleasure.

I read most of these answers and while some of them dance around what the cause and the solutions for your difficulty, none of these explanations will help you.

The art of singing has been handed down over the centuries from singer to singer and teacher to student in "in person" lessons. You need a teacher who hears exactly what you are doing, diagnoses your problem and explains to you exactly how to produce the right sound.

Not everybody can learn to sing well, but every single person with whom I have worked over the last 25 years who can hear when they are off can improve significantly. Many people comment to me that they wish they had previously gone to a teacher or a better teacher after having seen the results they can achieve.

If you care about singing, why not do the obvious thing? Take some lessons!

The important thing is that you do not go to anyone who simply calls themselves a singing teacher, go to someone qualified. Many of the stinger who have not learned their stuff and who can't get hired to perform turn around and try to make a few bucks teaching. Most people who call themselves singing teachers give fun sessions but do not help you sing better.

Where to go? Call your local university/ college and get a recommendation from the voice department. Contact the National Association of Teachers of Singing. Not just anyone who wants to teach can join, they must be recommended by other qualified and reputable teachers and have the right experience and credentials. Make sure that the teacher themselves sings well and is a member of the appropriate performing unions. If you can find someone who themselves has taught singing at a university, rather that someone who graduated with a degree, you will have a good start. A university gets money from it's students so it is less selective about to whom it rewards a degree than to whom it puts on it's payroll.

You will never know if you can sing or not unless you get the right help. A singing teacher can help you sing in tune, establish the ability to sing higher and lower, and actually help you improve the sound of your voice!

How much better can you get? In my experience, usually good singers can become great, fair singers good, poor singers fair. If you are a poor singer don't expect to become wonderful, but you can certainly become OK! And I have seen people be very, very happy with that!
Happy singing.


----------



## oneainamillion

Hi,
My name is Amber and my whole family can sing but it was something I couldn't do to save my life. My grandma even put me in singing lessons to help me get in tune. This still didn't work. So I started living vicariously through others that could sing. I even went to American Idol tryouts in 2004 in St. Louis, MO. My friend tried out, it made me want to find a way to sing. So I started searching for clues and tips in order to help me and I ended up finding a program that help improve my singing. You might try it out.


----------

